# fixing maul



## abs111999 (Oct 27, 2019)

how can I fix this plastic/composite maul....? see photos..


----------



## abs111999 (Oct 27, 2019)

the plug in the middle is plastic too..


----------



## Natster (Oct 27, 2019)

Swing till she breaks. Buy epoxy repair kit. Thoughly clean the parts, (I can't emphasize this too much), then fix per directions.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 31, 2019)

Get a nice hickory or ash handle.


----------



## old CB (Oct 31, 2019)

I think I'd cut some hardwood wedge pieces to drive into the void. Probably will require a good adhesive too. Any fix will be temporary, as the forces involved in splitting are considerable.

The epoxy suggestion above is probably best otherwise.


----------



## grampy666 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> Get a nice hickory or ash handle.



The best option, IMO. I think hardware stores or Home Depot/Lowe's stock composite handles with that profile now.


----------



## Tom B. (Dec 11, 2019)

Replace it with a nice wood handle. Watch some Buckin' Billy Ray video on youtube. Maybe get inspired to put a handle on yourself. Such a good feeling fitting a nice wood handle, burning it, Wotco Danish oil on it, burn it again & rough sand with 80 grit, little more oil - what a look!


----------

